# Sticky Turkey Recipe



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here is the recipe for Sticky Chicken and the FAQ below discusses how to adapt it for turkey... if anyone tries it, let us know how it turns out!

From: about.com


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Afra,

As noted by the title of the recipe, this is "Mimi's" recipe. It's a very well know recipe among most recipe forums.

:lips:


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh, I made the turkey a month ago...drew 5 feral kittens to my front porch. I subbed some poultry seasoning for the thyme.

a 12 pound turkey took about 10 hours. And it was just as wonderful as the chicken!

yum yum yum


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

nancya,

So happy you enjoyed it!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

A friend of mine has offered to bring me a smoked turkey this year. I have never had any experience working with or eating it. 

Would this recipe work as well on a smoked turkey? Any tips for cooking this thing?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Uh, Anneke, a smoked turkey is, well, smoked. Heat it up if you wish or serve it at room temp.

Maybe I'm nuts here...but I've never cooked an already smoked turkey.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

That's what I thought too, but my friend implied that there was cooking involved.... Sorry, I'm truly ignorant about this one...


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Well, you never know....now I'm questioning my previous post.*

LOL


*the preceding message was brought to you courtesy of the idiot with food poisoning in the corner.....


----------

